# LT LED lighting systems



## Bebu (Jul 24, 2009)

Anyone out there try these yet? Looking to put something affordable but appropriate for plants on my new 12 gal mr.aqua.

http://www.petsandponds.com/en/new-items/p17721905.html

Let me know. Thanks in advance!


----------



## Tino (Sep 10, 2012)

I'm looking for an LED light strip for my 75 gal (lightly planted) did you use these guys?


----------

